# Ir, Au, Cu, Pb



## jbollinger97 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi All, 

First post here and hoping you'll be able to provide some input. Been trying to identify if some alloy bars may actually contain Ir and if I should trust the readings. 10 bars have been tested by both a handheld XRF analyzer as well as drill samples were taken and then analyzed with an SII SEA5120A lab xrf spec. Both came up with similar results for this concentrated ore. 

18-20% Ir
3-4% Au
55-63% Cu
14-16% Pb

Thanks in advance,

JB


----------



## nickvc (Jan 1, 2022)

XRF readings can be very good if the list of metals it holds is large but if it isn’t then they guess what’s there.
You could take some drillings and dissolve in nitric which should remove the copper and lead removing 70% of the material and then melt the remaining material and re scan or take the samples and send for a fire assay to be sure of what you have.


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Jan 11, 2022)

In another post you mention much more lower % of Ir...it's same sample? If yes, maybe the difference come from the presence of Os.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Jan 11, 2022)

I wouldn't trust the Ir content. 

Can you post the X-ray Spectrum? We can get much more information this way.

This is the report of a "FAST CHIP Removal Alloy for SMD Rework" (0% Ir):


----------

